# "moms of boys" follow up: terms of endearment



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

After reading the "little man" thread (and I do use that as one of my terms of endearment for my boys, never as a comment on their masculinity or as a derogatory about some behavior--I've never heard of that) I'm wondering what's wrong with calling your son "buddy"?

For the record, the nicknames I use for my sons are:
buddy
bud
bub
little man
my little friend
sweetness
my sweet boy
sweets
my love
sweet pea
peanut
my little love
little dude
dude
snuggle bug
snuggley-buggely (I know these aren't spelled right--but it's the only I thought to spell them to show each word is said with three syllables!)


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I say buddy too, although I admit that before I had kids I thought it sounded weird -- not sure why. Maybe the whole "you shouldn't try to be your kids' friend, you should be their parent" thing? I'm really not sure. Anyway, it just came out of my mouth as a term of endearment one day, and it stuck! I also call him:

Little one
Little love
Sweetie
Sweetums
Honey-bear
Honey-bean
Lovey-pie
Sugar-pea
Sweet-pea
Sugar-pie
Lots of other variations of something sweet + a food
Lots of nicknames based on his given name


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I call DS1 Ding Dong


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

I use bud, buddy and bub, too. I also call them Huggy Buns, Honey Bunny, Little Guy (although my oldest always corrects me, saying he's a Big Guy), Bug, Sweetie, Sweetie Bum and Harry Berry for my littlest (his name is Harry).


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

snicklefritz
pumpkin
buddy
honey
baby
babe
lovebug
dude

I dont think there is anything wrong with calling your son buddy or little man or big man or whatever. A lot of overthinking, IMO.


----------



## Crazy Basil (May 22, 2006)

boogerbean

I don't know... it just sort of evolved from somewhere.







We're not a big 'pet names' sort of family, and in my head it's cuter than it strikes me now as I look at it typed out on the screen...







: Ah well, it's a private sort of thing that I only realy use at home anyway when I say "I love you boogerbean" and he says "I love you boogerbean" back.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

DH sometimes calls DS buddy, I don't because I am from the UK and it isn't a term that is used there so it feels odd to me. He is generally known as "Boy" which probably isn't so great. It came about from the song "One Special Boy" from "Bye Bye Birdie", DS used to sing it all the time when he was two.


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

Little man
Bud
Cutie-patootie
little dude
dude
little big boy
super duper big boy
Kaedeman
Kaede-did (like the flower)
invinciboy
big man


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Buddy is very common here.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cee3* 
I use bud, buddy and bub, too. I also call them Huggy Buns, Honey Bunny, Little Guy (although my oldest always corrects me, saying he's a Big Guy), Bug, Sweetie, Sweetie Bum and Harry Berry for my littlest (his name is Harry).

I have a Harry Berry too







Usually referred to as Harry Berry-Rhubarb Pie







(because Strawberry-Rhubarb is my favorite pie)

oldest ds is Paulie Pocket, Poochie, Baby Bird
Middle is Chuckles the Clown, Chuckie, Harry Berry (see above), Baby Bear, Sugar Cube, Sugar Dumpling
Youngest is Baby Doll, Baby Lightning Bug, Timbit

Also sweetheart, buddy, etc.

I also call them "little men"

I love reading all these nicknames


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Aside from the ones that are plays on his name...

Stinky
Boo
Gaucho (cowboy in spanish)
Chuncho (spanish slang again - harder to translate -- sort of like wild indian)
Chewey (this is quechua for hey you)
BugBug
Sweet Bug
Sweet Potato
Buddy


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Bubby
Pimmy (real name is Timmy and he used to call himself Pimmy)
Mister Bister (when a baby)
Mister Boogedy ( when a baby)


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

We are such a pet name family I could not even begin to list all the ones I use. They do include little man and my husband uses buddy all the time.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 5-year-old DS is my Bubby. I've been calling him Bubby since the first day of his life.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I've never used buddy. It sounds weird to me but dh has used it on occasion.

The most common ones I use are:
Snuggle-bug
Cuddle-bug
Little Man
Baby Boy

Mostly, I call him by his name.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I HATED the term buddy, before having a boy. Somehow, the nickname materialized, just the same. DH was the one that started calling him buddy, then DD started in with "little buddy." We have a ton of nicknames for him. Come to think of it, we rarely call him by his real name.









Buddy
Little Buddy
Little Dude
Kazoo
Kazoodle
...George (I have no idea...)
Nug-nug
Monkey

There are a ton more.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

buddy
bud
fellow
little fellow
big guy
my guy
little one
smush
smoosh
smooshy fellow
moose
moose-is-loose
moose-kabob
baby
sweetheart


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

i call rowan anything and everything i can think of that comes out of my mouth. LOL this has included

The Nub
Nubby
Bud
Butter (that's the most common one)
Sweet pea
Little dude
Lovely
Sweetness
Ro
RoRo
Querido
Mi hijito
Mi amor

tons others, i'm sure. i've probably used "little man" too, and don't see anything particularly wrong with it. *shrug*


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

These are so fun to read!

DH calls Henry "bud" almost all the time. In fact, H's BF informed me the other day that, "Henry's daddy calls him 'bud'" in a really sweet way, like it was a thing that he thought was cool. I'm all over the map:

My best boy
Henry Menry Penry
Hank
Hanky Panky
Sweet Pea
Sweetums
Smushy Bear
Hanky Panky Puddin' and Pie
and the one I use most often - Puppy (don't ask me why, it just evolved from having a dog and him being like a little friend to our dog, which morphed into Puppy). My dad thinks it's hilarious, and really silly, and always teases me about it.

Benton doesn't have many yet, because it takes knowing their personality to start nicknaming them, but since he's a serious snuggler, we have:

My best boy
Ben
Benny boy
Snuggle bear
Snuggle wuggles
Benny bear
Snugglems
Smushy Bear

They're both Smushy Bears to me, because that's what we do, smush on each other!


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

DH calls the boys Hamwort and Portnoi (Dont even ask me what they mean or why!!)

I tend to address both of them as babe. My 3 year old insists that "Im not a (fill in the blank) Im Conner".

My stepfather call him Conner monster










Conner calls Caeden "Cade" I have NO idea why! I have never called him that and I just do not like nicknames, but coming from his little brother is kind of cute.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IncaMama* 
i call rowan anything and everything i can think of that comes out of my mouth. LOL this has included

The Nub
Nubby
Bud
Butter (that's the most common one)
Sweet pea
Little dude
Lovely
Sweetness
Ro
RoRo
Querido
Mi hijito
Mi amor

tons others, i'm sure. i've probably used "little man" too, and don't see anything particularly wrong with it. *shrug*

Oh yeah! I use mi hijito all the time too!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

My sweet
Monkey
Monkey moo
Goose
Goosey gander

Well, my three year old insists that he is someone different every day ( well multiple times of day really!) so he can be everything from " worker Bill" to " Firefighter Dave" to " Steve Irwin" to " Rude girl".... Heaven forbid if I get it wrong! At the moment there is little room for my own pet names thrown in there!


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

well, there's Benny-Boo and Boo-Bah, which is what I call them the most (Boo-Bah is my little boo ;-) ) Then there's

My love
Angel Pie
Boo
Mister Man (girlies are Missy Moo)
Little Boy

I think that's it. I tend to stick with a small repetoire


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

We've got thousands of nicknames! Too many to list them all.
But we use "Bud" and "Buddy". Also "Buster" and "Buster MaGoo". Also Boo-Bear, Boo, Tweety man (came from Sweety Man), Monk, Monkey man, Monkey Magistrate.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

My son is called:
Dude, pun'ken, baby, sweetie, buddy, bud, my little booboo, sweet boy...


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Nikki~* 
I HATED the term buddy, before having a boy. Somehow, the nickname materialized, just the same. DH was the one that started calling him buddy, then DD started in with "little buddy." We have a ton of nicknames for him. Come to think of it, we rarely call him by his real name.









Buddy
Little Buddy
Little Dude
Kazoo
Kazoodle
...George (I have no idea...)
Nug-nug
Monkey

There are a ton more.

Omg...George is one of my husband's random nicknames for ds. It has nothing to do with his name. Dh also calls ds Clarence from time to time...bizarre, but he's been doing it for years.


----------

